# Suche Geilen Stile für Nickname



## ThePretender (18. Januar 2002)

Neuling am Werk!!!

So jungs man hat mir gesagt ihr seit die besten nun mal schaun ob ihr nem langsamenkopf was erklären könnt!!! Ich will  mir ein Logo machen hab mir nen Blitz gebastelt und würde jetzt noch gern mein Nick da rein machen, hätte den aber auch gern passend zum  Blitz in der Farbe und auch ein wenig "Blitzig".... Ich zeig euch mal noch ein Bild vom blitz und dann könnt ihr euch das ja mal überlegen.... danke im vorraus...


----------



## snow crash (19. Januar 2002)

*wär geil,*

wenn ich jetzt noch das pic sehen könnte...  das wär so richtig fett...

see ya, 

ya snowy


----------



## ThePretender (19. Januar 2002)

Komisch das es nicht angezeigt wurde gehts jetzt??? wenn nit geh auf
http://members.tripod.de/thepretender2002\Webbildas\blitz.jpg,

Bild:


----------



## snow crash (19. Januar 2002)

*nun ja...*

hübsch.... also... naja... ich weiss ja nicht.... was willste denn da grossartig machen? also, ich würd das so gestalten, dass es nicht ganz so aussieht, wie einfach vom tutorial abgelesen... lass dir was einfallen und arbeite mit mehreren ebenen, die vielleicht auch ineinander übergehen. ich finds etwas leer... und naja... ich weiss nicht...  und es ist nichts aussagend irgendwie. kann sein, dass nur mir das so vorkommt... ich muss zugeben, dass mein banner auch ziemlich ******** aussieht.. *lol* ist schon bisschen länger her, als ich den gemacht hab... mit der schrift kannst du selbstverständlich sehr viel machen. ich denke, dass du auch ne menge tutorials dafür gefunden hast... lass einfach deine ideen fliessen. hol dir impressionen bei anderen bildern und suche dir dann das heraus, was dir gefällt. versuche nicht, etwas nachzuahmen, sondern finde deinen eigenen stil. mische einfach die ideen, die in deinem kopf sind, zu einem ganzen. denn zeigen, was du machen willst, das können wir hier nicht. lediglich ideen geben. und auch die findest du am besten, wenn du dich einfach im netz umschaust, auf der strasse gehst, u-bahn fährst, träumst, einfach immer.... 

hoffe, ich konnte dir etwas nahebringen, wo ich selbst drauf zu strebe... 

ya snowy

p.s: watch this: halb skizze halb fertig...


----------



## ThePretender (19. Januar 2002)

*andwort*

JO danke Ideen hab ich genug nur habe ich das Problem das ich mich mit PS noch nicht sehr gut auskenne! Ich kann zwar einfach hingehn und sagen filter--> blablabla .... dann hab ich irgend ein filter reingehauen nein Dass will ich nitt... ich hab da schon so meine ideen nur komm ich halt nitt sorichtig mit dem Proggi zurecht!!!

LooL


----------



## Azrael666 (19. Januar 2002)

Am besten du saugst dir ein Tut, in dem alles erklärt ist wie man mit Photoshop V.xx umgeht, oder du kaufst dir gleich ein Buch....dann musst nicht auch immer am Computer lesen und dir die Augen kapput machen *g*

Greetz AZrael


----------



## ThePretender (19. Januar 2002)

*wo???*

Jo danke aber wo bekomm ich den diese TUT das du da ansprichste???


----------



## foxx21 (19. Januar 2002)

hm es gibt soviele tutorials die die werkzeuge und befehle im photoshop erklären wenn du vielleich mal bei www.tutorialsuche.de nachsiehst dort findest bestimmt was oder auch bei www.photoshoptutorials.de da wirsd sicher auch fündig

viel spaß beim lernen


cya

foxx21


----------



## fooflasher (19. Januar 2002)

..sag mal, der blitz is doch garnicht schlecht..
wenn du den selbst gemacht hast, dann kannst du doch schon was!
und zumindest schrift musst du dann können, da das ja fast das einfachste ist..

Aber könnte es sein das der blitz sowieso einfach nur aus nem anderen bild rauskopiert ist? ohne ihn zu verändern?! ich meine genau diesen blitz schon häufiger gesehen zu haben..

Meiner Meinung nach solltest du (wie snowcrash schon gesagt hat) nach deinem eigenen stil suchen..und ein bild einfach so zu übernehmen..tss..das is doch irgendwie..nä?

und um die grundstrukturen von photoshop zu verstehen kannste ja mal im prog auf hilfe klicken...da findest du eigentlich auch nen bisschen was dir weiter helfen könnte...


----------



## ThePretender (19. Januar 2002)

*STOP*

Den Blitz habe ich selber gemacht!!!  Ich ein kollege hat mir zwar einwenig geholfen aber im grunde hab ich den Blitz selber gebasstelt!!! Ich will halt nur mein nick ein wenig leuchten lassen und aus den buchstaben halt so kleine Blitze raus kommen lassen weiß nur nicht wie ich das machen kann!!!

HILFE BITTE!!!


----------



## nanda (19. Januar 2002)

@fooflasher
hier ist das wahrscheinlich verwendete tut zum blitz:
http://www.planet-tutorials.de/tutorials_photoshop_005.php 

einfache geschichte. kopie aus einem anderen pic ist somit unwahrscheinlich und auch nicht nötig.


----------



## ThePretender (19. Januar 2002)

*nochmal*

nochmal ich habe ich habe in einem TUT hilfe gesucht habe den BLITZ aber SELBER gemacht !!!!


----------



## nanda (19. Januar 2002)

nichts anderes habe ich gesagt. 

es ist auch nicht verwerflich, sich an einem tut zu orientieren. ein tut kann aber nur der einstieg in die arbeit mit ps sein. wenn du was unverwechselbares machen willst, wo nicht jeder denkt, es schon x-mal gesehen zu haben, mußt du tiefer in ps einsteigen und das aus den tuts gelernte in die eigenen ideen einfließen lassen. tuts sind im grunde nur übungsbeispiele. da es im netz nur eine begrenzte anzahl wirklich _guter_ ps-seiten gibt und ähnliche tuts auf verschiedenen seiten auftauchen, sind die ergebnisse der tuts - solange sie nicht weiterverarbeitet werden - schnell wiederzuerkennen.

ich habe mit meinem posting nur fooflasher informieren wollen. mehr nicht.


----------



## ThePretender (19. Januar 2002)

*aha*

aha na denn.... Ich hab mal einwenig mit ebenen und so rumgespielt und hab das rausbekommen. Für mein ersten versuch nitt schlecht!!! oder???.....
Wenns bild nitt angezeitg gibt dann geh auf 
http://members.tripod.de/thepretender2002/Webbildas/pretender.jpg


----------



## Azrael666 (19. Januar 2002)

Sorry, aber die Schrift passt wirklich nicht dazu...am besten du nimmst eine andere Schrift und machst sie dann auch grösser!
Lass den Kopf nicht hängen!

Greetz AZrael


----------



## ThePretender (19. Januar 2002)

Jo ich weiß!! das sieht auch nitt so aus das ich sagen kann DAS ISSES was ich will!!  verstehst du?? Ich will das passend zum Blitz aus den buchstaben auch blitze kommen!!!  kannst du mir da nicht doch weiterhelfen oder mir nen "ruck geben" ???


----------



## jonathan (19. Januar 2002)

hab kurz was ähnliches gemacht....

bin auch gerade am lernen....  nunja hier mal mein versuch:


----------



## ThePretender (19. Januar 2002)

*meja....*

Joo goil awa wie hast du das gemacht???  Ich kenn mich erlich gesagt fas NULL mit PS aus!!!


----------



## jonathan (19. Januar 2002)

nunja... so besonders ist das net....

zum einen ist das ein blendfleck, dann ne andere schrift, an der schrift einiges mit ebenen gemacht bissle rumprobiert und so....

schau mal das du das mit den ebenen blickst..... dann kannst du schon einiges mehr machen


----------



## ThePretender (19. Januar 2002)

jo sieht aber schon besser aus als meins ich kann fast null mit ebenen arbeiten da ich es nicht kappier...


----------



## SirNeo (19. Januar 2002)

Ich habe auch mal was versucht, wenn es denn unbedingt der Blitz sein soll .  Mit nen bischen mehr Zeit hätte ich die Schrift bestimmt noch richtig zum leuchten gebracht. Und diesen gelbsticht würde ich auch noch rausnehmen, aber es sollte ja nur ein Beispiel sein, wie ich das gemacht hätte.






Habs halt mal eben auf die schnelle versucht.


----------



## ThePretender (19. Januar 2002)

*jo*

jo sieht ach nitt schlecht aus ;-) 

Noch was neues von mir.






Kann mir einer von euch sagen wie ich das rot --> zu blau machen kann???


----------



## foxx21 (19. Januar 2002)

jo des geht ganz einfach,

bei den fülloptionen wo du jetzt kontur angehackt hast musst du direkt aufs feld kontur klicken und dort siehst du dann ein rotes kästchen da klickst wiederum drauf und wählst die gewünschte farbe aus, kannst auch noch intensivität und größe usw. einstellen


so on

greez

foxx21


----------



## ThePretender (19. Januar 2002)

*thx*

jo VIELEN DANK!!!!


----------



## ThePretender (19. Januar 2002)

*sooo*

das sieht jetzt so aus:


----------



## snow crash (19. Januar 2002)

*also,*

ich würd den nick da so reingeplatz darstellen, so, als ob er grad reingeflogen kam und noch ein paar spuren seiner flugbahn zu sehen sind, sprich radial blur --> zoom...  damit vielleicht etwas rumspielen, ansonsten noch was mit polarkoordinaten oder so machen... 

ya snowy


edit:wenn schon lensflare, dann die lensflare ebene definitiv über die schriftebene... ausserdem sieht der rote rand etwas.. naja... plump aus... /edit

edit: erhhm... der grüne rand´...../edit


----------



## ThePretender (19. Januar 2002)

*ich nixx verstehn*

jo du mussst es nur ein wenig leichter formuliern!!! Danke!!


----------



## fooflasher (19. Januar 2002)

hmm dann muss ich mich wohl bei dir entschuldigen pre...sry ich war mir darüber nicht im klaren dass man mit tuts so ähnliche...gleiche bilder erzeugt..

ich benutze auch kaum tuts ich probier lieber selber rum..macht mehr spass...es leben die autodidakten ;-)

zu deinem bild: hmm ich finde auch, das die schrift nich wirklich passt..das is ja ne standart schrift..oder? lad dir doch mal nen paar nette runter..da is bestimmt eine dabei die super zu dem blitz passt!!
und nen bisschen größer muss die schrift auch..findeste nicht?


----------



## hagi2k2 (19. Januar 2002)

wie macht man das mit dem licht
das es so aussieht als würde es einen blenden?
gibts tuts dazu?
cya


----------



## ThePretender (19. Januar 2002)

Das mit den Licht is  ganz einfach einfach auf filter--> rendering filter --> blendenflecke!!!  

So und was meint ihr zu dieser version meines bildes???


----------



## snow crash (20. Januar 2002)

*also...*

ich finds schon etwas besser von wegenübergänge zwischen grün und schwarz... was mich derbe nervt, vielleicht mag es absicht sein, ist die schrift und diese scheiss farbe, die darum ist.... das grün ist hässlich, sorry, wenn ich das so sage und die form dieses teils... aber naja, wer's mag..... 


viel spass beim weiter probieren... 

ya snowy


----------



## Precifix (20. Januar 2002)

solala, hab auch mla was gemacht, isn bissel extrem gruen geworden *ggg*

http://www.rf-rulaz.com/precifix/gfx/pre.gif

und noch ne andre schriftart

http://www.rf-rulaz.com/precifix/gfx/pre2.gif

war ganz lustig hehe....hab ja nix zu tun *g*

ps. ooooh gott ich seh grad, mein avatar sieht voll **** aus, war schon zulange  net mehr hier *g*


----------



## ThePretender (20. Januar 2002)

LOOL  von wegen nimme hier gewehn !!!  Danke sieht auch nitt schlecht aus... von wo holst du dir die schriften ich kenne nur http://www.fontz.de und die schriften sind nitt so schön!! (die schriften) .....


----------



## Precifix (20. Januar 2002)

versuchs mal hiermit

http://www.fontasy.de/


----------



## ThePretender (20. Januar 2002)

dnake


----------

